

Chrome's market share dips significantly after first week - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/google-s-chrome-market-share-going-nowhere-fast

======
noodle
is this a surprise? was the initial jump a surprise?

new browser, people test it out, go back to their familiar browser. i'll
probably do the same for IE8, use it for a short time. doesn't mean i'll make
a permanent switch.

~~~
fromedome
Nope. No surprise, as the article notes.

